# Falla con operacional TL082 se corta audio



## dayanmata (Nov 8, 2008)

Buenas porfa necesito ayuda arme el circuito preamplificador de audio con operacionales del amigo luciperro pero se corta el audio despues de estar sonando un ratico lo estoy alimentando con +- 15 Volt verifique la fuente y trabaja bien, puede ser una falla en el integrado?. cuando lo apago y lo prendo funciona nuevamente perfecto hasta que pasa un ratico y se vuelve a cortar el audio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2008)

¿ Por que no colocas el link del esquema en cuestión ?


----------



## dayanmata (Nov 8, 2008)

este es el esquema en cuestion solo que la r de 390K la sustitui por una de 47 K ya que tenia demasiada ganancia y me distorcionaba lo estoy usando como pre de una etapa de potencia despues de un ratico trabajando se corta el audio lo estoy alimentando con +-15 volt (con una fuente tipica de transistores controlados con zener de 15 volt ya que tomo la alimentacion de la salida ac de 45 volt de la etapa de potencia y los 7815 no me aguantan para este voltaje de entrada tan alto)
, tambien le elimine la parte de control de bajos y agudos y el potenciometro que uso es de 50 k.


----------



## juanma (Nov 9, 2008)

Algo parecido, por no decir lo mismo me pasaba.
Como que se ponia en saturacion/corte al tocar la plaqueta.

Tenes algo mas conectado a la fuente?
Proba de tener solo el pre conectado a la fuente y si podes, proba de alimentarlo con otra fuente.

Pone la carcaza del potenciometro a masa. Lo que hago es limarle un poquito arriba y soldarle un cable a masa, porque si no limas, no "pega" el estaño.

Saludos


----------



## dayanmata (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok mi pana si el potenciometro esta bien aterrado igual que los cables que llegan a el los tengo blindados este circuito me duro como 15 dias trabajando sin problemas y despues comenzo con esa falla me imagino sera la fuente aunque lo alimenta a ellos solo  porque lo tengo en version stereo y se bloquean los dos canales al mismo tiempo. de todos modos ya publico un esquema de la fuente para que me digan si tiene algun problema dejenme dibujarlo y lo escaneo ya que no tengo ningun programa para dibujarla.


----------



## dayanmata (Nov 9, 2008)

Aqui coloco la fuente que uso para los opam la etapa que esta punteada la agregue nueva para ver si solucionaba el problema filtrando un poco mas pero nada sigue la misma falla. disculpen por el dibujo que esta hecho a mano pero es que no tengo programa para dibujarlo. gracias por su ayuda de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Estuve mirando el circuito y es correcto.
Sobre el particular funcionamiento de me ocurre que puede provenir de las pérdidas internas del electrolítico de entrada, intenten cambiarlo por un capacitor de poliester de 1uF o mejor 2.2 uF


----------



## dayanmata (Nov 9, 2008)

ok bueno gracias voy a probar con los de poliester a ver y les comento una vez hecha la prueba.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2008)

Me da la impresión que tanto el capacitor de entrada al primer TL072 como el de salida del segundo TL072 están al revés. El primero tiene que ir con el negativo hacia la pata del operacional (y de ahí le falta una resistencia a masa que fije la impedancia de entrada: 22K o 47K andarían). El segundo tiene que ir con el positivo hacia la salida del operacional.
Si no tenes de poliester, usá electrolíticos pero con la polaridad como dice arriba. El circuito no me gusta mucho, pero si ya lo tenes armado...cambiale eso para ver si se arregla.

Saludos!


----------



## dayanmata (Nov 10, 2008)

ok voy a probar con unos condensadores de tantalio de 2.2 uf y les comento este circuito es del amigo luciperro la verdad no c si tiene errores lo arme y le hice los cambios que les comente y me trabajo bien por 15 dias y despues empezo con esa falla extraña.


----------



## dayanmata (Nov 11, 2008)

Bueno amigos gracias al parecer todo anda bien ahora dejenme esperar 15 dias mas a ver jajaja.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola se soluciono el problema? A mi me pasa algo peor, No se escucha casi nada y todo distorcionado, que puede ser? Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2009)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> Hola se soluciono el problema? A mi me pasa algo peor, No se escucha casi nada y todo distorcionado, que puede ser? Saludos


Algo mal armado.
Algo mal conectado o al revés.
Algo quemado.
Algo de valor equivocado.
Impreso equivocado.
Todas las anteriores

¿ Que te parece si aportas algún dato ?
Por ejemplo:
Las tensiones en los pin de salida de los operacionales, patas 1 y 7 respecto de GND
Las tensiones en los Pin 4 y 8 respecto de GND


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 12, 2009)

Medi las tensiónes que decis y no hay V! Con respecto a la pata 1 hay 0.05V (En la escala tensión maxima 20V del tester) y con la pata 7 OV , creo que debe estar mal soldado algo seguro. Estoy usando una fuente simple rectificada con el circuito siguiente (PDF) y la fuente no es simetrica del todo, quisas puede ser por eso?


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 12, 2009)

Las tensiónes de las patas 4 y 8 estan bien salvo que no son simetricas por el tema que puse antes de ese circuito. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2009)

En los pines 1 y 7 deberías tener 0 o algo muy cercano, o sea que estas bien
Si tienes tensiones + en el pin 8 y - en el pin 4 también esta bien

Ahora verifica:
¿ Que tensión tienes en los pines 3 y 5 ? deberían ser 0V
¿ Que tensión tienes en los pines 2 y 6 ? deberían ser muy cercanas a 0V
Si lo que mediste esta OK verifica los valores de las resistencias que sean del valor correcto

¿ Tienes el previo montado en un impreso ? ¿ Verificaste que al hacer el impreso halla quedado "espejado" ?


----------



## dayanmata (Feb 13, 2009)

OK amigo verifica que los valores de tus componentes esten bien recuerda que dependiendo de los valores de las resistencia esta determinada la ganancia de un circuito con operacional y si es muy alta te distorciona.
te adjunto información de las formulas para trabajar con operacionales.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> En los pines 1 y 7 deberías tener 0 o algo muy cercano, o sea que estas bien
> Si tienes tensiones + en el pin 8 y - en el pin 4 también esta bien
> 
> Ahora verifica:
> ...



El impreso utilizado lo saque de aca del foro y lo revise, si esta espejado.  A mi me queda la duda de la fuente, yo la puse en el primer post aunque la tension en el integrado esta bien pero me quedan dudas con ess fuente. Las tensiónes 3 y 5 2 y 6 cada una con respecto a masa son de 0V , mañana voy a verificar las R. Gracias


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 13, 2009)

dayanmata dijo:
			
		

> OK amigo verifica que los valores de tus componentes esten bien recuerda que dependiendo de los valores de las resistencia esta determinada la ganancia de un circuito con operacional y si es muy alta te distorciona.
> te adjunto información de las formulas para trabajar con operacionales.



Si la formulas las conosco, me las se deducir ya q me obligaron hacerlo, (estudio jeje) mañana voy a verificar esas cosas pasa que como tiene filtros con capacitores se me complica el analisis, gracias saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 13, 2009)

Les comento que encontre un error porque el pcb que me pasaron estaba mal, asi que voy a cambiar el capacitor y les cuento si anda, muchas gracias saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lo solucione! Gracias igual por los comentarios, tiene una ganancia demaciado grande voy a cambiar una R para bajarla un poco, gracias a todos! Saludos


----------



## fer45 (Feb 14, 2009)

no sería mejor cambiar el operacional a algo más decente?
aparte de su baja calidad de sonido, efectivamente saturan muy pronto y de forma muy desagradable, cortandose por autoprotección, pero es muy antiguo........ 

bueno por lo menos si el resto del equipo es de cierta calidad, se notará y mucho
un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2009)

fer45 dijo:
			
		

> no sería mejor cambiar el operacional a algo más decente?
> aparte de su baja calidad de sonido, efectivamente saturan muy pronto y de forma muy desagradable, cortandose por autoprotección, pero es muy antiguo........



Me parece que estas errado en tus apreciaciones sobre este preamplificador y el A.O. que usa.
El verdadero problema con este preamplificador es que el diseño del mismo es *desastroso* y parece hecho por un principiante que no tiene noción de como trabajan los amplificador operacionales. Hace un tiempo mantuve un intercambio de mensajes con otro participante y las conclusiones del  mismo están en otro hilo, cerca del final de este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/112778/

Este pre se ha vuelto muy popular por acá, pero hay que cambiar varias resistencias para ajustar el valor de las ganancias y aún así, lo unico que se logra es que funcione, pero la calidad del diseño sigue siendo espantosa.

En ese contexto, el uso de amplificador operacionales mas costosos y de mayor calidad no conduce a ningun resultado apreciable, mas allá del impacto al bolsillo   

Por otra parte, el problema de la saturación que mencionas no existe como tal, sino que se debe a los errores que hay en el diseño, y saturan por exceso de ganancia, no por que los A.O. sean malos o antiguos (aunque yo hubiera usado otros).

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 14, 2009)

Si tiene mucha ganancia, le voy a hacer los cambios que se mencionan antes. La parte de volumen anda bien salvo porque sube muy rapido pero se soluciona. La parte de graves anda bien pero la de agudos no regula nada asi que voy a revisar bien el circuito. La verdad que se volvio bastante popular si eso es verdad, antes de hacer este circuito hice otro pre con el tda1524sA y tuve pesimos resultados, mucho zumbido ruidos raros, ruidos fuertes al desconectar la alimentacion, etc etc pero los controles andaban bien (grabes agudos balance y volumen). Bueno saludos


----------



## fer45 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hola Ezavalla

no conozco ese esquema creo, o no sé a cual os referis,

de todas forma creo no haber dicho nada sobre tal o cual OP, pero si que dependerá del resto del circuito,

he usado y provado varios OP en un hibrydo headamp, cada OP que le he puesto ha sacado las cualidades de él, curiosamente no solo para mi oido pues uno de los que hice por encargo, le fuí cambiando de OP AMPs para que eligiese, 

me sorprendió bastante, las descripciones que hizo para cada uno coincidian al 100% con mi percepción sobre el sonido de cada uno, y se quedo los más caros pagandolos claro, OPA627AP (y OPA627BP no pq le dije que no estaban en venta) en adaptador a dual OP

yo con mis auriculares he preferido un poco más de potencia y uso unos OPA551 también en adaptador a dual,

de todas formas los OPA2132 y el originario del circuito OPA2134 no son tan caros,

AD8620 pagué unos 20€ , cada centimo lo vale al igual que en los OPA627 en brillo y nitidez de sonido, un poco escasos para mover mis auriculares, pero seguro mejoran a más de un lector de CD

Más claro todavía quedo que TL071/072 y TL081 y 082 no sirven, el sonido es bastante  inaguantable, no aguantando su sonido apenas 1 minuto con mis auriculares........ para lo que está claro que no están echos, 

casualidad tengo un transistorzado atacado por TL072 aparcado desde hace bastantes años, y sonaba bien, o me sonaba bien, no sé si no era tan exigente pues hace años ya, pero probaré a ponerle otros OP 
y veré si realmenten ese circuito merece la pena cambiarlos o no como dices, en un circuto diseñado para esos TL? 
aparte de pasar un buen rato de entretenimiento

Saludos

P.D. En Ebay a china no compreis OP AMPs, no existen parejas de OPA627 con adaptador a dual OP por 10$, os llegará una falsificación, ...... TLxxx o LMxxx reprint


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hola, cada uno tiene un oido diferente y sobre gustos no hay nada escrito a mi me parece que el TL082 anda de maravilla acabo de probar todo, arregle las fallas propias de mi impreso y ahora andan los agudos graves volumen sin problema, sin zumbido, es espectacular, varie solo una R para que el volumen tenga mas recorrido y no gane tanto el OP, gracias a la modificacion de ezaballa, solo cambien la R de 390K por la de 33K y anda que mata. Saludos y gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

PD: No se si el circuito es desastroso o lo que sea, yo entiendo cosas basicas sobre OP pero cuando me meten capacitores por mis conocimientos no puedo analizar (Por ahora, estudio) pero el circuito modificando esa R anda de 10, y lo recomiendo, ya que el pre con el TDA1524A fue y es una porqueria a comparacion.

Saludos! y gracias


----------



## fer45 (Feb 16, 2009)

Me alegro que esté solucionado el problema!

por supuesto que 1º estan los gustos personales....... eso merece todo el respeto del mundo, 

tampoco merece la pena el que  muchas veces metamos un componente muy caro, siendo lo lógico estar todo compensado desde la grabación hasta el altavoz, pues la mejora de notarse no hará honor a su precio, ni caro es = a mejor, ni siquiera coherente, en demasiadas ocasiones.
Saludos


----------

